# What's the most common compliment people give you?



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

I get a lot of the generic "nice guy" stuff, which I don't think is a real compliment... 

But other than that, people seem to like my eyes. The weirdest one I've gotten might be my forehead wrinkles when I raise my eyebrows (??)


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

At work I often get called the nicest guy there. I think it's because of my SA that I don't want to bring attention to myself by being controversial, I just try to please everyone but it doesn't seem to help me outside of work.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

"You're so tall!" - I dont know whether to take it as a compliment or a complaint half the time.. :/


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

Apparently I've got gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

"I like your smile."

People usually say that to me because i actually smile 24/7.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

I have honestly never been complimented in my life by anyone. Not joking


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

"You're a tank"


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

bluecrime said:


> I have honestly never been complimented in my life by anyone. Not joking


 'Positive Thinking' --> 'Compliment the person above you'
Get on that thread! ;D


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

That I'm clever I suppose, although generally that's rare


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I get lots of comments on my mood eyes.
And lately in the past few months people say I smell good.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't gotten it much the past several years, probably since my hair has gotten darker and less striking, but in the past I'd often get something like "you have beautiful hair"/"cool hair"/"I love your hair".


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

depends on the state!
east coast "my you have such lovely hair"
California "you are really smart"
Montana " you are cute"
Oregon "I want you boobs"


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

"I like your style"


----------



## CopeCitizen2 (Mar 22, 2013)

tristatejosh said:


> I get lots of comments on my mood eyes.


what are those?


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

"you look nice" which makes me uncomfortable because in my head I think they are being sarcastic or snide


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

"You have such pretty eyes" or "I love your eye makeup"

I actually get a ton of compliments on my eyes, half the time from strangers. One cashier said they practically shimmer, which was unique to hear haha.

I get "You're so tall! I wish I was tall" 

Or people I talk to tell me that I'm really funny.

Those are the main 3.

Edit: Also on my clothes. I get complimented a good amount, now that I think about it, haha.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

They like my hair? Like I just have a normal hair cut, not anything special? And I have had like 5 different females say this to me. I don't get it.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

I often get complimented for my eyes and my hair but also my down to earth personality and being able to relate to people. <3


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I don't get any compliments at all, people are too afraid to even speak to me.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> I don't get any compliments at all, people are too afraid to even speak to me.


Hello NoHeart. I went through some of your posts to find something to compliment you on since I don't know you. First thing that hit me is honest and to the point.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

TrulyBlessed said:


> Hello NoHeart. I went through some of your posts to find something to compliment you on since I don't know you. First thing that hit me is honest and to the point.


Well, thank you.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Apr 6, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Well, thank you.


You are very welcome. It is the positive thinking forum for a reason. If we try to find positive, we will.


----------



## Zulnex (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't remember the last time someone complimented me. I was told to open up and stop being shy, so I guess that is as close as it gets.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

Mostly that I am kind.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

CopeCitizen2 said:


> what are those?


My eyes can go from green to blue to hazel in any order. Literally every day I look in the mirror and my eyes are a different color. It's pretty rare.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

My eyes and smile


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

"you look artsy" whatever the hell that means, or "i like your style/eyes"


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

toutenkarthon said:


> Mostly that I am kind.


haha me too, and im not really proud about it


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Umm...I don't think I have a common compliment. At least not that anyone has ever told me.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hard worker. I get that from all my jobs.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

"If I wasn't married I'd be all over you"...lol.figures


----------



## ANXPhoenix (Mar 17, 2013)

Usually something about being smart or good with computers.

For people that really know me it's usually my sense of humor or my crazy weirdness


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

That I have nice knees. They are a pretty good set of knees.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

That I'm funny: I make funny people laugh when I'm trying to be funny, and serious people laugh when I'm trying to be serious.


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

i got this the other day "you look like a nice man...you must be married...are you married" to which i said "yes" (not married plus no ring in my finger)...but yeah i get the "he's a nice guy" or people that know me "he's smart"....



> The weirdest one I've gotten might be my forehead wrinkles when I raise my eyebrows (??0


 i got this once and the girl found it funny when i would do it again 0.o


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

top 3 compliments that I almost always get:

1. You dress well 

2. You have a nice voice (singing)

3. Handsome


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

the most common compliment I have gotten lately is "you look nice"... I think this is because people are surprised to see me when I actually have the time/motivation to get ready to go somewhere lol... It makes me wonder how not so nice I look all the other days.


----------



## Squilt (Apr 8, 2013)

I get these the most:
"Wow you read a lot!" or "You're a fast reader." Which I think is neat because that means the other kids notice me.
"You're really nice."
And the last one "You should talk more."

Also my first post here


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

I think my favorite is "Hello"


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Well, I rarely get compliments because I never leave the house. One of the rare times I did go outside a guy complimented my shoes. That is pretty much the highlight of my life.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't get many compliments... Mostly things relating to intelligence, I guess.


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

People always comment on the bond i have with my horse. He follows me everywhere and chases away any other horse or person that comes near me and acts jealous all the time. He neighs at me when i get to the yard in the mornings and its an honour for me to be close to someone that precious.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

"You're the smartest person in the world" or sometimes "you're a genius" although I'm sick of hearing cause it's not totally true


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

My eyes, eye lashes being really long and being tall.


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 4, 2013)

Most common compliment is about my smarts and my creativeness
My sister always compliments my calves

I once got complimented on my face and how it's very 'emotional'?? I guess it meant that i show my emotions on my face. I think i talk with my face!!! :O


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

The most common one for me would be, "You're so good/kind."


----------



## ThatSociallyAwkwardGirl (Sep 20, 2012)

That i'm very nice.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you a dancer? 
It's nice.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

That I'm cute. That's 95% of my compliments usually. Sometimes feels a bit weird that I keep getting the same compliment usually reserved for nice ladies and baby animals, but it could be worse.


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

people like my hair I guess. It's curly and crazy.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

You're such a good listener. Umm it's because I got nothing to add to the conversation ma'am.


----------



## fancyjuicebox (Mar 16, 2013)

"You're cute!" Usually not for my looks, but for my personality. ^_^' Wondering when I'll grow too old for that adjective, and it will be replaced with "Quiet and creepy" LOL


----------



## undercover latino (Feb 18, 2010)

"oh wow, i see that you like to go to the gym!"

whenever a person i don't know says that to me my day is all good lol.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

People tell me I smell good, like all the time. They are right!


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Your hair feels cool. Preceded by awkward touching of my head.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> Your hair feels cool. Preceded by awkward touching of my head.


LOL!


----------



## startspreading (Jan 4, 2012)

You are very intelligent.

It can be either a blessing or a burden.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

"You work really hard!"
"You're really intelligent!"
"You have a really nice smile!"

Those three are the ones I hear the most. It's always nice hearing them though  makes me feel appreciated hehe.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

most common is im either really smart or really nice or i have a really nice smile


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

People always tell me I'm intelligent. I don't know why. I also often don't know what to do with that particular compliment. 'Ok...uh...thanks!?... err...now what?'

People also always tell me I've lost weight. Even when I haven't.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

people always say im thick and take the p*ss out of the way i talk

cant remember if i've ever had a compliment or not, some people say i look younger than i am but thats about it.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I never get compliments. But whenever a conversation is about how old I am, and they learn I am 30 they usually say I look younger than that. So meh. I never get complimented out of the blue.


----------



## WorldABlaze (Apr 19, 2013)

That I'm smart. lolololol.

They miss the part where I "lag" profusely and am slow to react on more than one occasion.


----------



## WorldABlaze (Apr 19, 2013)

The Sleeping Dragon said:


> I never get compliments. But whenever a conversation is about how old I am, and they learn I am 30 they usually say I look younger than that. So meh. I never get complimented out of the blue.


You have a slick avatar. There's your compliment.


----------



## Astraia (Mar 24, 2013)

Most common compliments...

*You're hot
*You have an awesome body
*You're beautiful

It's nice to be told those things, sure, but for once I'd like to be complimented on something that isn't looks related... Most people don't care about the fact that I'm actually an intelligent woman....


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

The only compliment I ever get is that I have pretty eyes. Also that I'm really tall...but I wouldn't really say that's a compliment.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

The only thing I hear is that I'm smart. But that's because I go to school with really stupid people. Sorry, but it's true. So if you have a brain in my school, you're smart.

For example, one of the most brightest conversations I ever had:

Girl in my class: Marjolein, how many weeks are in a year?
Me: 52 weeks.
Girl: O my goooood, you're so smart. But weren't it 40 weeks?

I mean, seriously? Or is it just me?


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Like Marjolein, people often say I'm smart which is only true because other people can be so dumb...!


----------



## simbo (Dec 31, 2012)

"your eyes are lovely and blue!"


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

"You're tall." "You're smart." "You're cute." "You're nice."


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Usually it goes in order of:
Nice/Sweet
Funny
Cute

If I have these traits, why is my SAS status the way it is?


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

They say I'm really good in bed. And I am, my head hits the pillow and I fall asleep and wake up eight hours later.


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

'So nice'
'Intelligent' 
That's it.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

TrueAstralKnight said:


> Usually it goes in order of:
> Nice/Sweet
> Funny
> Cute
> ...


Well, if social anxiety was based on rationality, I don't think many people on the forums would be anxious. Most people have the social ability, but can't quite escape the groundless fear. I think.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> Well, if social anxiety was based on rationality, I don't think many people on the forums would be anxious. Most people have the social ability, but can't quite escape the groundless fear. I think.


Very true, but I was mentioning my status to the left. "Lonely."

Hmm, maybe I don't feel like that so much right now.


----------

